# Kamikaze



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Has anyone used kamikaze products how do there rate them i.e. Against orther coatings many thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Used Miyabi , ISM and infinity wax .
Kamikaze coating are the easiest to use compare to Gyeon ,g-techniq and cquarts I used .
Beside the price tag just outstanding products .


----------



## Balky001 (Oct 30, 2016)

If you look in the studio sub-forum, Offset Detailing in Essex uses the Kamikaze products. Results look very good


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I picked up a new car in September and decided to use Kamikaze Miyabi coating after reading good reports on here. Like already said it is so easy to apply, gives a brilliant shine and no water spots. At £79 I'm hoping it lasts a couple of years. I've previously used Gtechniq C1 on my two previous cars and although not as easy to apply it did work well it lasted about 2 years.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I had Kamikaze Infinity Wax applied to my C63 back in April. Still going strong. It was a few quid more but well worth it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've used a ton of different coatings from all sorts of brands, but I easily rate Kamikaze number 1.

Miyabi for a 95+% SI02 coating, it's stupid easy to use. Easier than everything else I've tried. Very long work times even in my hot and humid climate. 

ISM is out of this world! Best looking coating in existance, nothing else gives a wetter look. It's a flexible coating, seems to resist wash swirls better than everything else. 

Use ISM layered over the top of Miyabi for one hell of a knock out combo! 

Kamikaze is non VOC too, so no stinky overpowering chemical smells to deal with. 

Japanese coatings are always easily better than the masses of Korean and Taiwanese junk out there. I'd rather buy the best quality products I can get my hands on, rather than cheap crap. Use a few different brands and you'll very quickly understand.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I've used a ton of different coatings from all sorts of brands, but I easily rate Kamikaze number 1.
> 
> Miyabi for a 95+% SI02 coating, it's stupid easy to use. Easier than everything else I've tried. Very long work times even in my hot and humid climate.
> 
> ...


Would you like to list your top 5 seen as you've used most of them.

Kamikazee interests me but it's nearly £200 for miyabi and ism. Gtechniq crystal serum light + exo is £80 i don't mind paying the price if really is that good.


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

DuncanB said:


> I had Kamikaze Infinity Wax applied to my C63 back in April. Still going strong. It was a few quid more but well worth it.


I've been tempted to try infinity wax, how many applications would you roughly get out of one pot on an averaged sized car?


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Rayvon said:


> I've been tempted to try infinity wax, how many applications would you roughly get out of one pot on an averaged sized car?


Sorry, I can't answer that. It was done by a professional detailer.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Where is the best place to purchase in the U.K. :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Why not use Siramik, I gather that's the best out the lot especially Diamas. This what il be going for next year


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

acg1990 said:


> Why not use Siramik, I gather that's the best out the lot especially Diamas. This what il be going for next year


I've not heard of them who sells that :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Envy car care, I've seen the results first hand on my friends M4 and it's unbelievable, the Diamas has nano diamond cuttings in it which is the final coating, Pagani UK and a few other high end dealers use them, Tim was showing me pictures at waxstock this year.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

noddy r32 said:


> Where is the best place to purchase in the U.K. :thumb:


Ultimate Finish


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> I've used a ton of different coatings from all sorts of brands, but I easily rate Kamikaze number 1.
> 
> Miyabi for a 95+% SI02 coating, it's stupid easy to use. Easier than everything else I've tried. Very long work times even in my hot and humid climate.
> 
> ...


+1 exactly as Raven says


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

acg1990 said:


> Envy car care, I've seen the results first hand on my friends M4 and it's unbelievable, the Diamas has nano diamond cuttings in it which is the final coating, Pagani UK and a few other high end dealers use them, Tim was showing me pictures at waxstock this year.


I can't see Diamas on the Envy site.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Rayvon said:


> I can't see Diamas on the Envy site.


HDD are stockest too.
http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/collections/siramik


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> I've used a ton of different coatings from all sorts of brands, but I easily rate Kamikaze number 1.
> 
> Miyabi for a 95+% SI02 coating, it's stupid easy to use. Easier than everything else I've tried. Very long work times even in my hot and humid climate.
> 
> ...


C'mon Matt,just put down the Enrei on your IS-F:thumb:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Kamikaze stuffs are all great~ Last year I've gotten hold of the owner of the company in the facebook and I've gotten Miyabi and ISM directly from the company before. Couldn't hurt asking. Miyabi is very how should I put it very liquidy, goes on thin but ISM is comparably more thicker in viscosity and it feels like more coating is laid on the paint.
I just feel that ISM is my style. I would love to try the ISM again and maybe some of the new stuff if possible.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Would you like to list your top 5 seen as you've used most of them.
> 
> Kamikazee interests me but it's nearly £200 for miyabi and ism. Gtechniq crystal serum light + exo is £80 i don't mind paying the price if really is that good.


Just put Kamikaze ISM on it if you can't afford both. I had just ISM on my Lexus before and even after 20 months it was absolutely stunning. It's now wearing Kamikaze Enrei.

There's plenty of awesome ones out there, better than the usual ones you see on DW. Many no one here has even heard of like these....

Kamikaze Enrei / ISM / Miyabi
Echelon Zen Xero / Nano-Fil
G'Zox Hi-MOHS Coat
Dupont HyperCoat Pro


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

In House said:


> C'mon Matt,just put down the Enrei on your IS-F:thumb:


Yes, yes I did. I could put absolutely anything I wanted on it and I chose Kamikaze Enrei. :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Just put Kamikaze ISM on it if you can't afford both. I had just ISM on my Lexus before and even after 20 months it was absolutely stunning. It's now wearing Kamikaze Enrei.
> 
> There's plenty of awesome ones out there, better than the usual ones you see on DW. Many no one here has even heard of like these....
> 
> ...


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi can you purchase kamikaze Enrei in the uk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Is enri approved detailer only application, haven't seen it before. I will take a look at the others you suggested also


Yes Enrei is pro only, which is why I never originally mentioned it.

You won't find most of what I mentioned. You won't get the G'Zox or the DuPont. The Echelon however is very well worth chasing up from Japan if you want to go through the effort of doing so.

I'd just stick with the Kamikaze......


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What do you think of kamikaze overcoat. Is it worth using as atop coat over miyabi or stick with ism


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wish wash said:


> What do you think of kamikaze overcoat. Is it worth using as atop coat over miyabi or stick with ism


Kamikaze Over Coat is an awesome spray sealant / coating top up product. It has an awesome look to it and it lasts very nicely. Use it over both!

If you are new to coatings, maybe stick with the very easy to use Miyabi and maintain it with Over Coat.

I put Kamikaze Over Coat on my WRX when I got it new in April last year to tie me over until I could detail it. I continued to top it up every few months as the car still looked in awesome condition and didn't feel the need to detail it. Slack I know.... 

I didn't bother detailing it until recently this year in October haha! My WRX now wears Kamikaze ISM layered over Kamikaze Miyabi. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a few cars I've done with Kamikaze coatings.

Kamikaze ISM










Kamikaze ISM over Kamikaze Miyabi










Kamikaze Miyabi










Kamikaze ISM










Kamikaze Enrei










Kamikaze ISM over Kamikaze Miyabi (with Angelwax Enigma)










And the latest one with Kamikaze ISM over Kamikaze Miyabi


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I've used a ton of different coatings from all sorts of brands, but I easily rate Kamikaze number 1.
> 
> _Miyabi for a 95+% SI02 coating, it's stupid easy to use. Easier than everything else I've tried._ Very long work times even in my hot and humid climate.
> 
> ...


There are so many easy coatings nowdays. So that isn't problem anymore. Durability are also quite consistently about 18-24 months with SiO2 coatings. Any more benefits using Japanese coatings?

Please share us your top 5 coatings which are available public.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ism is the easiest coating I've used previously did 4 cars with gtechniq C1. So much easier to apply and so much easier to see where u've done which makes removal a doodle. The glossy finish and reflections are top class. Now I'm going the other road and have bought myabi to put over ism after the winter.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> There are so many easy coatings nowdays. So that isn't problem anymore. Durability are also quite consistently about 18-24 months with SiO2 coatings. Any more benefits using Japanese coatings?
> 
> Please share us your top 5 coatings which are available public.


When you actually get around to trying a few different coatings from the likes of Kamikaze, Echelon, Camui, etc, you'll understand the difference. The quality and performance is a lot higher. Much higher. The Japanese are the leaders. Actually try some and get back to us. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bigmac3161 said:


> Now I'm going the other road and have bought myabi to put over ism after the winter.


You would use the Miyabi as the base coat as it's the more traditional hard type coating and the ISM is a flexible coating. The ISM will most likely repel the Miyabi now that it's well and truly cured too.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Would you say it's essential to apply these products indoors. I think it's what puts a lot of people off using them as they don't have access to leave the car 24hrs without the risk of getting wet etc


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Applied all my coatings outside never had any problems just do it in the summertime.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> Applied all my coatings outside never had any problems just do it in the summertime.


It's not the application it's the first 24 hours after application is the crucial time. I apply outside, because the light is so much better, but once done it goes in the garage for 24-48 hours.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

No I've never had a garage to put em in they've all cured outside without any issues. Don't believe all the bumf there covering there own behinds with the 24 hour thing. Gtechniq recommend 24 hours but if u ask them they so keep dry for 3 hours


----------



## Gohler (Sep 27, 2015)

Should i choose myiabi and maintain it with kamikaze sealant for best water repellency and look or just put ISM and top it from time to time with "booster"? Im not kind of hardness lover


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gohler said:


> Should i choose myiabi and maintain it with kamikaze sealant for best water repellency and look or just put ISM and top it from time to time with "booster"? Im not kind of hardness lover


ISM if you like a more waxy look. The look is stunning. :thumb:


----------

